# New OTI Poppers Now Available



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Here are the new 2012 OTI poppers that are finally available (limited for a couple more weeks) but here, none the less. I'm working on getting the website updated and all the individual pics up and running.

NEW sinking model. Taking the place of the old Wave Dancer. Same model numbers, same price. The new model is approximately twice the weight for increased castability and sinks/suspends horizontally.









NEW design sinking stick bait. Sinks/suspends horizontally for a sub-surface walk-the-dog. Give a pause, and a quick twich... then HOLD ON!









Miniature version of a proven favorite


----------



## Soonerndn8608 (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Brice!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Soonerndn8608 said:


> Very nice Brice!


do you know how to fish those things ????

:rotfl:


----------

